# Stillborn recovers after freezing treatment



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

This is such an amazing little girl 

http://web.orange.co.uk/article/news/stillborn_recovers_after_freezing_treatment

/links


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow what a lovely story xx


----------

